# Autoglym interior shampoo = matt dash but matt leather too?



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

So I have been using autoglym interior shampoo as follows and it gives a great matt look on dash etc.

Spray it onto a microfiber cloth and wipe all surfaces. Let it dry....done! Don't wash it off or use like a normal shampoo.

Are there any downsides of using it like this? And do you think its safe to spray AG interior shampoo on a MF cloth and wipe over leather seats? Want to try to get a matt look on leather too....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

It's the only product I use for the interior. Although for the leather seats, I spray directly onto them, then wipe off with a MF. Also gives a great matte look.

For the dash, door cards etc, I just spray directly onto the MF, and wipe over, no waiting for drying etc.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would be concerned about leaving the chemicals to dry on the surface. Presumably AG think they are not safe for use without rinsing. Also, the wiping/rinsing after applying the cleaner removes the dirt which has been lifted from the surface


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

I used AG Interior Shampoo on my extremely dirty and very shiny leather steering wheel this afternoon, sprayed onto a MF and rubbed away. The sheer amount of grime it removed had to be seen to be believed and now the steering wheel has a lovely matte finish, just like it should be.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

sunnyV5 said:


> So I have been using autoglym interior shampoo as follows and it gives a great matt look on dash etc.
> 
> Spray it onto a microfiber cloth and wipe all surfaces. Let it dry....done! Don't wash it off or use like a normal shampoo.
> 
> Are there any downsides of using it like this? And do you think its safe to spray AG interior shampoo on a MF cloth and wipe over leather seats? Want to try to get a matt look on leather too....


Hi, we would always advise following up with a damp cloth, as the shampoo lifts the dirt from the surface and it is always a good idea to follow up with a clean cloth to remove any excess dirt and residual cleaner.



lowejackson said:


> Also, the wiping/rinsing after applying the cleaner removes the dirt which has been lifted from the surface


Exactly!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

neilos said:


> It's the only product I use for the interior. Although for the leather seats, I spray directly onto them, then wipe off with a MF. Also gives a great matte look.
> 
> For the dash, door cards etc, I just spray directly onto the MF, and wipe over, no waiting for drying etc.


As a seasoned Autoglym user Neilos, we're not going to try and teach you to 'suck eggs', but a word of caution, you run the risk of causing runs in the leather if you spray Interior Shampoo/Interior Cleaner directly onto it. We recommend that you spray onto the cloth, sponge etc and then onto leather, that way there is no chance of runs.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you all - I will use a damp MF cloth to wipe the seats down afterwards


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Some good advice here, and an often overlooked product these days. It is a brilliant product and handy to pick up at local stores etc.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

worked very well. I used the AG interior shampoo - mixed into a bucket of water, damp MF. wiped down. Then wipe down with clean damp MF.

Left a nice matt finish on leather seats and leather steering wheel


----------

